# SIBO? IBS-D? Xifaxan (Rifaximin) Study



## nomorecookies (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

I haven't been on here in awhile. I've been really sad and depressed over my IBS-D after keeping a diary and realizing how bad it has gotten.







After lots of testing, docs, etc. I decided to find help on my own.

I found a clinical study for IBS-D using Rifaximin (Xifaxan). My doctors had prescribed me this medication for a suspected SIBO, but it was super expensive and insurance would not cover it.

Well, I am finally in the study... I have received my 2 week supply of Rifaximin. I am on day 2.5 and my symptoms are horrible so far- I feel super nauseous. It is 2 PM, I already had 5 bowel movements.







But I am holding out hope that things will get better soon.

*Anyone here know how long it takes to notice a difference?* I am taking 550mg 3 times a day.

Anyway, if anyone has been in my situation where they were prescribed Xifaxan and could not afford it, check out: http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01543178

Email the study contacts to find a location near you!

I will be updating this if I see progress.


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey there

Hope you are feeling a little bit better

While on any antibiotic, one may have diarrhea, and one may relief. It truly varies person to person. What is important is that you stay in touch with the doctor, and if you truly feel worse after several days, this may indicate that you need to stop the meds. On the other hand; dead bacteria are "washed" out, and diarrhea can be a reaction of the body clearing out.

I too, had SIBO, but "cured" it with fasting. I encourage you to read the book "A new IBS solution" by Mark Pimmentel. He is the frontfronner in up to date research concerning SIBO. His book is what lead me to fasting. However, I am not cured by any means. SIBO relapses, and I am in the stage of really fighting to keep SIBO away. Unfortunately for me, Xiafaxin only provided about a week of relief, other to others, it sometimes brings years of relief.

Hope this helps, and really hope the drug works for you. SIBO is awful. I am really happy that I have found a solution to keeping my symptoms atleast under control, even if flare ups happen.

Best of luck and thanks for posting the link to the study. I know I paid $$$$!!! for that drug. IF i were to try again, the study may the route I choose to follow


----------



## HNat (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi nomorecookies - I tried emailing them twice, but I have not received a reply yet. Do they generally take a while to respond? (It has been a week)..


----------



## nomorecookies (Oct 5, 2012)

Brownish- Thanks for your comments and advice. I think I will definitely be buying Mark Pimmentel's book. I've heard a lot about it.

So after that really bad day, I started getting better! Gas and pain almost disappeared. But the amount of bowel movements was still high, then it just kept getting higher and higher. The pain and bloating still diminished but I am going to the bathroom same as before 5-6 times a day.  Unfortunately, today is my last day of treatment.

HNat- Yes, the took forever to email me back as well. Almost 2.5 weeks!


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

If you have sibo, and antibiotics do not work, I suggest looking into the elemental diet, lined out in Pimentel's book. It has been highly successful for me, and although its not a 'cure', it kills the infection and offers unbelievable relief from sibo.

best of luck


----------



## nomorecookies (Oct 5, 2012)

Brownish. I was about to ask you all sorts of questions but just found your thread on Vivonex... reading all that now. Thanks!!


----------



## dlc1 (Apr 12, 2014)

While taking xifanax take florastor also. Xifanax kills the bad and good bacteria so floastor 2x a day will stop the diaherra.
The is the only med that worked forIBS. You may have to doa second round the first time. After that 1 or 2 x a year

Hope this helps
Once an IBS sufferer formany years


----------

